# Finding an Au pair



## miryam rosas (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi everybody

I have been trying to find out about au pair agencies in Canada, and it seems they only place nannies under the caregiver program with special visas, do you know any au pair agency in Canada?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Are you looking for an au pair agency? Or are you looking for an au pair agency that doesn't work with the caregiver visa? (if so: you are looking for a 'real' Canadian au pair or one that is already a permanent resident?)
Or do you want to work as au pair, but not with a caregiver visa?


----------



## miryam rosas (Jan 3, 2012)

hi

we would be relocating in Canada, and we have always had au pairs with working holiday visa, but I found out that the caregive visa is very complicated, and I would prefer someone to be our au pair with the working experience visa, I think that Canadian au pairs can not work in Canada, only overseas, any nationality under the working holiday visa would be great


----------



## zose (Jan 10, 2012)

*au-pair*

Hi,

are u looking for au-pair who has work permint in Canada ? Im intresting couse a have everything and searching for job. I work like au-pair in Sweden.


----------

